# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Proteion (Locatie Centrum voor Integrale Revalidatie Orgaanfalen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Proteion (Locatie Centrum voor Integrale Revalidatie Orgaanfalen)
Hornerheide 1
Horn 

Bezoek de website van Proteion


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Proteion.*

----------

